
Ronaldo Is Worth Four Times the Entire Hungarian National Team - oori
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-05-30/ronaldo-is-worth-four-times-the-entire-hungarian-national-team
======
oori
"The Spanish team is the most valuable overall at an estimated $736 million,
followed by Germany at $633 million and France at $551 million."

